# Casters beware! Your neighbor may think you are a Bombmaker!



## ElMostro (Apr 7, 2011)

After reading this article I looked around my shop and MAN am I in trouble!  I have gallons of stuff, alumilte by the pallet, acetone up the wazoo, MEKP, peroxide, protective gear; masks, respirators, gloves, absorbent media, scales, beakers, tons of nails and screws and nuts & bolts...and to top it off this week I was working on the yard/garden and had several bags of fertilizer hanging around in the front of the garage.  I guess my only saving grace is that I do not have a cell phone to set it all off.

http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/20110406-how-tell-if-your-neighbor-bombmaker


----------



## terryf (Apr 7, 2011)

The ingredients you describe could be used, in the right proportions, to manufacture an explosive that does not need anything intricate to set it off. In fact, a fuse from a fire cracker would be sufficient.

Got any fire crackers lying around in the garage??


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Our alarm went off one night and the police came. As a precaution, the polive were required to search the house for "intruders". I was not allowed to "tag along" because of safety concerns.

First, they had a fit when they "inspected" my well stocked gun and ammo room. Then they went to the shop. Along with my casting materials, were several gallons of Acetone, MEKP, 5- 50 pound bags of "hi nitrogen" lawn fertilizer, 5 gallons of kerosene for my heater.

Additionally, they found all of my film darkroom components getting ready for E-bay. This consisted of four or five timers, dozens of unlabeled chemical bottles "actually labeled, but so old the labels weren't readable.

Then they found mounds of old computer circuit boards used for circuit pens.

THEN, they found my reloading bench with 2 or 3 large containers of black powder.

They couldn't charge me with a crime, as everything there was legal. BUT, they reported what they found and I got on a "watch list". It took forever to get off the list. I finally found a kindred spirit at the Sheriff's office who understood that I was a redneck, not a terrorist, as I knew exactly how to use each ingredient I owned for it's "somewhat" intended use.

Thank goodness I had already used the dynamite to blast the pesky stumps!


----------



## RichB (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks PenMan1 your last statement just made my day.  I will be laughing all day.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 7, 2011)

RichB said:


> Thanks PenMan1 your last statement just made my day. I will be laughing all day.


 +1 I got a good chuckle out from that.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Apr 7, 2011)

I've got similar chemicals, collections of electronic autopsies, etc.  And also, after working 20+years in a lab I have a nice collection of laboratory glassware (makes a mean Mad Scientist display during Halloween).

But, in reality, you don't need that.  Three simple chemicals in the right proportions, and you have blasting powder.  Two and you have an explosive paste.

I've also been known to make my own flashpaper (aka 'guncotton').


----------



## MarkD (Apr 7, 2011)

That's too funny!


----------



## phillywood (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, heck Eugene, just imagine if I were to get into casting? With the fact that I was born in middle east and that darn country now is on the s.... list of USA for initiating the nuclear reactors, I would have FBI probably sleeping in my Cal-De sac 24/7 to make sure that I up to some good deed instead of the other way around.  
However, an alert to those who cast, that fertilizers should not and absolutely would not be kept close or in the same room as your acetone and other casting materials. we had to shut down a hardware store for few hours once since so smarty put those pallets of Fertilizers and bleach and soem other potentially explosive together materials next to each other, and the guy who did it got fired too.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 7, 2011)

There are a lot of people in this type of situation. I also reloaded and had a small pro shop when I managed the local gun club for many years. I bought powder and shot by the pallet. I at one time had several hundred lbs of gun powder including 34 lbs of black powder and several packages of canon fuse. When I bought ammo I bought in bulk so all my calibers were well stocked with thousands of rounds for each. As a serous Trap shoooter I shot at least a 1000 rounds a week for 3-4 years. My wife is a serious amateur photographer so we had a dark room at one time. Add to that I use jewelers investment in 80 lb drums. Thats 80 lbs of white powder in the shop. Broken up into 3lb bags for storage so it doesnt absorb moisture. Add to that all the other things I collected over the years and I too could be on a list.  I always kept a friendly relationship with at least one county deputy in case I needed to have a friendly witness.  

Mike


----------



## BKelley (Apr 7, 2011)

Some time back I was stopped by the Georgia State Highway Patrol in a routine check,  I had a .38 Super Combat Commander on the back seat.  He ask why I had the gun, I replied "for protection".  He said "That's a helluva place for it if you needed it"  Now that ole boy was raised like me and we understood each other. 

Ben


----------



## Grim Spirit (Apr 7, 2011)

BKelley said:


> Now that ole boy was raised like me and we understood each other. Ben


 
Living in The South (yes, even further South than you, Ben) a car WITHOUT a gun is the exception (burglary and carjacking is a dangerous life-style down here).

The police do not care, as long as you answer truthfully when asked.  ("Yes sir, there's a Ruger P90 next to the gearshift..and probably some assorted 30-30 cartridges in the console, need to clean those out.").  They'll probably spend a few minutes asking you how it shoots.

People who rely on police are sad, delusional individuals.  The closest police officer to me is my NEXT DOOR neighbor.  And even he tells me 'don't wait to call me.'.


----------



## Monty (Apr 7, 2011)

BKelley said:


> Some time back I was stopped by the Georgia State Highway Patrol in a routine check,  I had a .38 Super Combat Commander on the back seat.  He ask why I had the gun, I replied "for protection".  He said "That's a helluva place for it if you needed it"  Now that ole boy was raised like me and we understood each other.
> 
> Ben



Reminded me of this -

Seems  a guy cruises thru a stop sign, or whatever, and gets pulled over by a  local policeman.  Guy hands the cop his driver's license, insurance  verification, plus his concealed carry permit. 



"Okay, Mr. Smith," the cop says, "I see your CCW permit.  Are you carrying today?" 



"Yes, I am." 



"Well then, better tell me what you got." 



Smith  says, "Well, I got a .357 revolver in my inside coat pocket.  There's a  9mm semi-auto in the glove box.  And, I've got a .22 magnum derringer  in my right boot." 



"Okay," the cop says.  "Anything else?" 



"Yeah, back in the trunk, there's an AR15 and a shotgun.  That's about it." 



"Mr. Smith, are you on your way to or from a gun range...?" 



"Nope." 



"Well then, what are you afraid of...?" 



"Not a damn thing..."


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 7, 2011)

I was thinking about the same thing yesterday while casting....bunch of powdered metals, box of BB's for weights, scale and chemicals on the bench...  I've already decided that if there's a house fire, I'm running 'cause that shop's going up in all kinds of colors!


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

BKelley said:


> Some time back I was stopped by the Georgia State Highway Patrol in a routine check,  I had a .38 Super Combat Commander on the back seat.  He ask why I had the gun, I replied "for protection".  He said "That's a helluva place for it if you needed it"  Now that ole boy was raised like me and we understood each other.
> 
> Ben



Ben: 
As you are well aware, there are cities in Georgia that require gun ownership to be a resident.

Where I live, all of the bars and "juke joints" check you for guns at the door. Since it is now legal to carry a gun everywhere, even to church in Georgia, the bar owners want to make sure that those that enter unarmed, get a "house issue" gun to insure "fair play".

I understand that some places like Arizona have tougher laws


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Grim Spirit said:


> I've got similar chemicals, collections of electronic autopsies, etc.  And also, after working 20+years in a lab I have a nice collection of laboratory glassware (makes a mean Mad Scientist display during Halloween).
> 
> But, in reality, you don't need that.  Three simple chemicals in the right proportions, and you have blasting powder.  Two and you have an explosive paste.
> 
> I've also been known to make my own flashpaper (aka 'guncotton').



In South Georgia, we like to use three ingredients to make sure that we get "the most bang for our buck". If you travel as few as 50 miles south of Atlanta, you would be hard pressed to find any male child over the age of 13 that didn't know how to mix these chemicals.

Farm kids find out at an early age that mixing chemicals is much easier than "bustin stumps" with an axe and sledgehammer When I was a kid, you would FAIL ag shop if you couldn't demonstrate proper use of the concoction.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

BUT, dynomite really is easier to fish with, if you don't own a cattle prod

The fish are always "biteing" on Lake Oconee. dAMHIKT!


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope they do then maybe the local trash will think twice before breaking into my shop.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Apr 7, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> BUT, dynomite really is easier to fish with, if you don't own a cattle prod
> 
> 
> > You don't need a cattle prod, just an old-timey Crank Phone. That's how you 'Crank some fish'.
> ...


----------



## Padre (Apr 7, 2011)

This thread has brought a big smile to my face.  Thank you.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Grim Spirit said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > BUT, dynomite really is easier to fish with, if you don't own a cattle prod
> ...


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 7, 2011)

Times are a changing.  When we were kids, everyone made the magic 3 ingredient mix.  Heck, it was taught in school 7th grade science class if you were slow.  Most knew it by the third grade.  Fire crackers were fun to the fifth grade but the big red firecrackers could be bought at the Co-Op as long as you bought less than a case(48 sticks)  It is truly amazing there are any trees in Western Kentucky as many 'stumps' as s kids blew.

I understand the problem with perceived danger, pro photographer with complete dark room still(just can't seem to part with it), reloader of shot shells, HP rifle crts, pistol loads, gardener - lawn owner, oil paints for artist with solvants, house paints, CA for pens and other, model plains and chems, oh yes, just starting casting.  Oh heck, almost forgot, diesel fuel, K1 kerosene and gas for outdoor equipment.

Yes Andy, if we ever have a fire here, I want to be where Bro. Dave Gardner used to say was a good place to be during a Nuke attack, "Anywhere you can look up and say, "What was that?"."
Charles


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Times are a changing. When we were kids, everyone made the magic 3 ingredient mix. Heck, it was taught in school 7th grade science class if you were slow. Most knew it by the third grade. Fire crackers were fun to the fifth grade but the big red firecrackers could be bought at the Co-Op as long as you bought less than a case(48 sticks) It is truly amazing there are any trees in Western Kentucky as many 'stumps' as s kids blew.
> 
> I understand the problem with perceived danger, pro photographer with complete dark room still(just can't seem to part with it), reloader of shot shells, HP rifle crts, pistol loads, gardener - lawn owner, oil paints for artist with solvants, house paints, CA for pens and other, model plains and chems, oh yes, just starting casting. Oh heck, almost forgot, diesel fuel, K1 kerosene and gas for outdoor equipment.
> 
> ...


 
ROTFLMAO!

Brother Dave Gardner, now there is a name from the past. Charles, next time I plan an extra day to get "snowed in" at the pass, I'm coming to visit! 

I, too, still have all of the old film equipment, Nikons, Hassleblads, RB67s and complete color and B/W darkrooms. They ain't worth squat anymore, but I just can't part with them.

We have a lot in common and need to visit. 

AND FWIW: I did put automatic fire protection in the shop. I figure that allows enough time to get my pants on and grab the "hawg leg" under the bed! (Well, it ain't really a hawg leg, it's an Ithica 37 8shot mag on a pistol grip, pretty convincing in settling arguments).


----------



## Grizz (Apr 7, 2011)

If I had all the stuff in my home and was legitimately doing Pen Work .. etc.  I'd have no problems permitting the authorities to check out my home.  I'd rather have them check me off a list than to be put on surveillance 24 hours.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Grizz said:


> If I had all the stuff in my home and was legitimately doing Pen Work .. etc. I'd have no problems permitting the authorities to check out my home. I'd rather have them check me off a list than to be put on surveillance 24 hours.


 
Not so sure you "want on the list"! After 9/11, it made it difficult to travel. Always got the extra security at the airport,etc, etc. If you traveled for a living, it was hard to get the "frequent traveler" pass. Not as much fun as it sounds like, but makes for a colorful story.

My most convincing argument to get off the list was to a "redneck" LEO, when I answered "If I wanted to blow something up, why would I pay pay $5 a gallon for K1, when diesel fuel is $2.75 and the purchase would be unobserved at any "filling station" and un-regulated? And I sure as H$LL wouldn't by Scott's TurfBuilder at $40 a bag...Y'all ain't worth it!

To this day, I still will not make and sell cartridge pens.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 7, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> BUT, dynomite really is easier to fish with, if you don't own a cattle prod
> 
> The fish are always "biteing" on Lake Oconee. dAMHIKT!



But; don't it take a pretty large fish to bite on a stick-o-dynamite???  :biggrin::biggrin:

I just couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 7, 2011)

I was stabilizing blanks and pouring blanks with Silmar and cooking blanks wrapped in foil in the toaster oven. I wondered about my neighbors thinking I had some sort of meth lab or something. I'm out there in oven mitts and respirator mask carrying things in tin foil and placing blanks in baggies. Oh boy. I may need to take this operation into the back yard instead of in front of my garage. Of course, the fertilizer is in the back yard, so....... maybe not.

Thanks for the laughs.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Pete275 (Apr 7, 2011)

Andy your first post on this thread is hilarious! THanks for the laugh.

Wayne


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 8, 2011)

Andy, come on over, I  still have a complete set of Bro. Dave's vinyl and a way to play them.  We could find a big bottle of Jack, some ice and tea glasses and just grove all day and most of the night.  By the end of the albums, neither of us would give a whatever.
Charles


----------



## leestoresund (Apr 8, 2011)

And the big ol' antenna on the back goin' "swish, swish"

Lee


----------



## Krankyankee (May 28, 2015)

I like the story of the little old lady ( 90's + ) who was stopped by a state trooper ...He found several rifles and handguns  ( with permits in proper order ) and when he was satisfied that all was as it should be...he asked the grandmother type...What the hell are you afraid of ??/   " NOT A DAMN THING " was the reply


----------



## Studio-N (May 28, 2015)

On a similar note, I had a shop which was once an old barber shop where I did my laser engraving work. That consisted of burning plastics, leather and wood - all of which were vented out thru a vent pipe.  It was not open to the public so I had all the windows covered up so no one could look in.  Everything was fine (the landlord knew what I was doing), until the new neighbors moved in. We didn't get along too well. Anyway, when asked what I did (probably because of the smells) my response was always "Meth lab".  I always got the hairy eyeball when comeing and going.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 30, 2015)

Thanks to all that replied to this thread. When I first started reading my first thought was that my neighbors probably think I'm several different things but I don't think a terrorist is one of them. Then after reading a few more replies I need to get my wife to read this because she thinks I'm nuts for having too much junk laying around but I can't hold a candle to a few of you. Don't get me wrong I'm not calling you nuts just further along in the game.


----------



## SDB777 (May 30, 2015)

"Required to search"?  Under what law are police entitled to search a home because of an alarm?

Sounds fishy.....



Scott (call Jesse and Al) B


----------



## SDB777 (May 30, 2015)

BTW, my neighbors have been on my "LIST" for a long time.  I am just waiting for the Purge to remedy that 'issue'


Most of the other neighbors are too 'timid' to even ask what I'm doing in shorts and flip-flops, with garage door open and a chisel in my hand...even when the fumes from pouring hundreds of blanks are wafting out the door.  I would imagine a few might have the collective brain power to figure nothing is going on, but I'm probably wrong.

Last time an officer came by...we called to report a group of 'individuals'{Mexicans} stealing gas cans from car ports on the street.  Only took the officer 25 minutes to get there.....my pizza can get here from twice as far away in 16 minutes(and they have to make the pizza).{the math says, Scott always has 'something' close-by...ALWAYS}





Scott (2nd Amendment is a beautiful thing) B


----------



## PTsideshow (May 30, 2015)

Don't forget to disguise your pressure pot as something else!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 31, 2015)

Reading the stories here, reminds me of a story I got told about 20 years back, about a farmer who was heavily into shooting. So much so that he bought a safe from a bank building that was being pulled down, to keep all his ammo, powder, and other stuff safe. This bloke had quite a bit of land with a lot of dead trees, so he kept dynamite as well in the safe. Long story short, some local lads knew of the safe and told a couple of town lads about the safe, they thought a safe was a way to keep money in, so they proceeded with a cutting torch to get into the safe. Result a 60' diameter hole, 20' deep, culprits were never seen again.
I don't know if it's true or not, just relating what I got told.
Kryn


----------

